# Bedlington Terrier...



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

"This is Merlin a male Bedlington Terrier, he is around 10 to 11 years old. Merlin is a very quite and calm dog. Merlin's perfect home would be somewhere he can retire too and take life at an slow pace. Merlin would like a home without other dogs, so that he can get all the love and attention he deserves."

Not often you see one of these as a stray 

If you're intrested in him, please visit; 
Welcome to Carr House Rescue Centre.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless him, he looks gorgeous,hope he finds a loving home soon,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Still looking ???


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

tashi said:


> Still looking ???


Rehomed!


----------

